# using 22 1/2 lock miter bits without bearings



## magicgary (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi,

I just set up my woodpecker table with the ls 25 system. I would like to use my 22 1/2 lock miter bits but they have no bearings. I never used bits without bearings and my first couple of tries did not turn to well. I took a few passes but the end would swallowinto the bit and dig out the bag of the piece I ran through. I was thinking using a board behind it to push it through and making a zero clearance mdf supplemental fence for this application. Your thoughts!!! Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi magicgary

Check out the video,it should help get the job done 

MLCS lock mitre router bits


=====



magicgary said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just set up my woodpecker table with the ls 25 system. I would like to use my 22 1/2 lock miter bits but they have no bearings. I never used bits without bearings and my first couple of tries did not turn to well. I took a few passes but the end would swallowinto the bit and dig out the bag of the piece I ran through. I was thinking using a board behind it to push it through and making a zero clearance mdf supplemental fence for this application. Your thoughts!!! Thanks


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings (your name herew) and welcome to the router forum. Take a moment and tell us some about yourself.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Gary.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

These bits are great for producing good quick solid joints. I am not keen on using the doublesided tape,as in the video, as it sometimes pulls away fibres. Use featherboards and use long/wide pieces of wood and cur them to size after routing. Once you have got your adjustment correct, make up a couple of setup blocks for future boxes. Good luck with your project.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

*Lock mitre 22 1/2deg.*

I made this jig specifically to push boards through the lock mitre cutter, I have larger versions too, one very good tip for this operation is to stick a false fence of 6mm. board to your fence for the initial passes, this cuts down the fierceness of the cut quite a bit, do make and save set up blocks though.


----------

